# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  zapalenie nadtwardówki oka

## babel

Proszę o pomoc od pieciu lat mam nawracajace zapalenie nadtwardówki oka, okulista wykluczał choroby: rzs HLA ujemny, P/c-CCP (n66) - 0,952 Ru/ml, oczy zakraplałam wszystkim czym można, zażywałam Naklofen,Piroxixam, Majamil. Obecnie zażywam od połowy grudnia 2012 roku Metypred w dawkach 3 dni x 16 mg, 7 dnix8 mg, 14 dnix 4 mg i pod koniec tego okresu oczy były czerwone pomimo zazwania leku, Pani doktor zaleciła od nowa zażywanie sterydu w dawkach  3 dni x 16 mg i przez ok 4 tygodnie x 8 mg . Okazało się, że mam guzy na tarczycy, które kwalifikuja sie do wycięcia ale TSH jest w normie z tego co pamietam to blizej dolnej granicy. Ze względu na stosowanie kropli dopracowałam sie zaćmy. Badanie OB cały czas  jest podniesione (32).  Wymazy potwierdziły że mam gronkowca w oczach ale nikt nie podjał żadnego leczenia. Mam wątpliwości co do zastosowania sterydu (metypredu). Jednym słowem ratunku co dalej robić jak się leczyć!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez od ponad pół roku walcze z ta choroba  w jednym oku mam zapalenie nadtwardówki bylo z guzkiem na poczatku teraz po metypredzie troche lepiej ale jednak nie jestem wyleczona metyprad biore ciagle od kilku miesiecy wczesniej mnóstwo kropli i masci do oczu 0 nic nie skutkowalo - teraz biore lotemax  i przy próbie odstwaienia metypredu oko od razu odpowiedzialo jeszcze wiekszym zaczerwienieniem i bólem nie wiem co bedzie dalej i jak z tym zyc jak to leczyc i czy bedzie jakis szczesliwy koniec tej choroby. mam tez cukrzyce . Przebadano mnie pod kontem reumatycznym - wszystko ok. Minęło troche czasu od Twojego wpisu - moze wiesz cos wiecej na dzień dzisiejszy - jeśli tak podpowiedz  :Smile:

----------

